# WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard



## Typhoon007 (27. Februar 2013)

*WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Ich möchte auf mein Asus M5A97 Evo r2.0 Mainboard eine Wlan Karte einbauen weil mein jetziger Wlan USB Stick von Fritzbox (52mbits) anscheinend zu langsam ist. Damit sind Downloads eine unendliche geschichte und kaum möglich. Obwohl die entfernung zu meinem Router mit ca. 10 metern garnicht so gross ist. Darum bin ich jetzt auf die Idee gekommen falls es möglich ist entweder eine Leistugstarke WLAN Karte einzubauen, (auch für schnelle Downloads geeignete) oder eine gute schnelle USB WLAN Stick zu verwenden. 

Das Problem für die Wlan Karte ist aber mein Mainboard und die Grafikkarte den ich eingebaut habe. Die Grafikkarte besetzt ganze 3 Slots und verdeckt so weit ich weiss meine beiden PCIe 2.0 x1 Schnittstellen. Oder sind es die PCI Schnittstellen? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher und das ist meine erste frage an euch. Die Graka ist im ersten PCIe 2.0 x16 (Blau) Slot drinn, und dadurch sind die beiden unteren Slots versperrt.

Siehe hier mein Mainboard auf den Fotos sind die Schnittstellen gut zu sehen.
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0

Falls das wirklich die PCIe Slots sind die da versperrt werden dann ist es wohl nicht mehr möglich eine PCIe x1 Wlan Karte einzubauen. Eine PCI Wlan Karte kommt für mich nicht in frage da die so weit ich gelesen habe einfach zu alt und zu langsam sind. Dann bleibt nur noch auf eine Leistungsstarke Wlan USB Stick umzusteigen. Welche USB Sticks könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Und wie gesagt ich möchte damit nicht nur im Internet surfen sondern auch schnell sachen runterladen können. Der Stick sollte also schnell genug sein. Und bitte so weit möglich eine günstige.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Edimax EW-7722PnD, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sorry habs grade erst gelesen das du 3 slots für deine Grafikkarte brauchst, naja dann kann ich dir das hier empfehlen denn hab ich selbst und nie probleme gehabt, bester wlan stick finde ich, http://geizhals.de/avm_fritz_wlan_usb_stick_n_mimo_dual_band_usb_2_0_20002420_a288068.html


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Kabel zum Router legen geht nicht?


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

DLAN?


----------



## Arino (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Du kannst die Karte auch in den schwarzen PCIe-Slot (der lange) einbauen, ist zwar etwas überdimensioniert, aber es sollte meines Wissens nach klappen. außer du hast da ne 2. Graka drinn.  Aber Grundsätzlich gehts mit dem schwarzen Slot.
Edit: Du kannst wohl auch die normalen PCI Anschlüssen benutzen, aber das ist eher nicht empfehlenswert, da du bei PCI natürlich nicht alle Lanes benutzt (von der Karte) was am Ende bedeutet (falls es überhaupt geht) dass die Karte dann nicht die volle Leistung bringt, was dann ja nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führt


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

@Arino hat recht! das sollte auch gehen!


----------



## SirChris (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Was für WLAN spuckt dein Router denn eigentlich aus und was für eine Internetanbindung hast du? Nicht, dass dein Router eh nur 54 MBit nutzt und du nur ne 4 Mbit Leitung hast


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

@SirChris hat auch recht.

was nutzt du Te für ein router?


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Ob PCI Wlan Karten wirklich langsam sind weiss ich nicht so genau. Aufjedenfall konnte ich keine günstige PCI Karten finden die schnell genug sind. Die die ich finden konnte sind einfach zu teuer oder zu langsam. Oder kennt ihr eine gute günstige PCI Karte? Ich habe ja noch 2 Freie PCI Slots am Mainboard.

Die Grafikkarte in die andere PCIe Slot zu stecken kommt für mich nicht in frage weil der Slot nur 4 Lanes benutzt und somit meine schnelle Grafikkarte beim spielen nicht seine volle stärke zeigen könnte.

Das mit dem Fritzbox Wlan Stick ist einfach seltsam. Obwohl die entfernung garnicht so gross ist mit 10 Metern ist die zu langsam. Wenn ich den Rechner neben dem Router stehen hab habe ich die volle geschwindigkeit von 52 mbit/s so zeigt er es an. Aber wenn ich im Wohnzimmer bin dann sinkt es auf 2-10 Mbit/s und damit kann ich gerade noch so surfen aber sonnst auch nichts. Es handelt sich bei mir um den Speedport w920v Router von Telekom mit 16.000er Leitung und dort ist auch alles Korrekt eingestellt und der Wlan Kanal ist auf Auto gestellt weil ich noch 2 Smartphones, ein Laptop, und eine Xbox360 Konsole per Wlan verbunden habe. Der USB Stick sucht sich den Kanal immer Automatisch. Sucht sich jedes mal andere Kanäle wie Kanal 11 usw. Habe versucht den Kanal von USB Stick auch auf Auto zu stellen aber die Option ist grau markiert und man kann es nicht ändern. Was ich auch seltsam finde. Habe dazu auch nichts gefunden wie ich es auf Auto stellen kann. Bei Fritzbox Routern geht es bestimmt. Aber wie gsagt ist ja eine langsame 52 mbit/s Stick da kann man nicht viel erwarten glaube ich.

Ich habe mir noch den Stick hier ausgesucht und würde den gerne nehmen wenn ihr keine anderen vorschläge habt. Hat der Stick eurer meinung nach eine gute reichweite?
Es ist ein Stick das den IEEE 802.11n unterstütz und geschwindigkeit bis 300 Mbit/s
Ich werde wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt den Asus Stick hier nehmen 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Asus USB-N13 Wlan USB Stick
weil ich von Laptop, Grafikkarte bis Mainboard alles von Asus habe. Und günstig ist er auch. Hoffentlich ist er dann auch wirklich gut genug und ich kann damit mein 16.000er leitung zbs. bei Downloads voll ausnutzen. Hoffentlich ist auch die reichweite gut. Ach ja bei Systemanforderungen steht nur bis Windows 7 aber wird wohl sicher auch mit mein Windows 8 funktionieren oder?


@Konterschock
Der Stick den du vorgeschlagen hast ist vielleicht eine der besten aber ist mir noch etwas zu teuer. Ich suche was günstiges.


----------



## SirChris (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

Also statt einem solchen Stick würde ich so etwas empfehlen:
MSI Deutschland ? Kommunikation - WLAN 11n USB Adapter US300EX
Den hab ich auch und durch die Antennen ist der Empfang recht gut.
(Vorsicht, man muss allerdings den Treiber der mitgliefiert wird bzw. von MSI angeboten wird benutzten, sonst erkennt Windows das leider nicht (Und will dann ohne Internet bei Windows Update suchen ))


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WLAN Karte für mein Mainboard*

So ein ding kommt für mich aus folgenden gründen nicht in frage. Erstens sind diese gärete mir zu teuer und zweitens möchte ich das nur vorübergehend benutzen also später werde ich wieder irgendwann per Lan Kabel ins Internet wenn der PC wieder im Arbeitszimmer ist. Daswegen kommen nur günstige gute USB Sticks oder PCI Karten die ebenfalls günstig sind in frage. Danke trotzdem für dein vorschlag.
Überlege gerade das hier zu bestellen aber ich weiss nicht ob davon die reichweite gut ist.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Asus USB-N13 Wlan USB Stick


----------

